# Hysterectomy and Cautery



## Yonekab (Apr 28, 2011)

How would you code this?  Diagnosis: uterine myoma, menorrahgia, pelvic pressure and endometriosis of right ovary. Procedure: Abdominal Hysterectomy and Cautery Endometriosis.

Thanks in advance for the help because I am really stumped.


----------



## preserene (Apr 28, 2011)

Uterine Myoma, menorrhagia, and endometriosis of the ovary (617.1) are the main diagnoses.
CPT : Hysterectomy code and 49203 for endometrioma destruction be it pelvic or ovarian.
If ovarian cyst opened and drainage done look for Gyn ovarain se.ction code


----------



## Yonekab (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

